# Dubailand neighborhoods input please?



## waterlilys (Aug 11, 2008)

Greetings from the US,

Can I pick your brain? My husband and I are considering his taking a position involving Dubailand, Universal Studios section. 

1) Could some kind soul suggest compounds/neighborhoods nearest to there? 

We expect to live in a small 2bd villa or apt., no kids

2) Would these neighborhoods avoid the traffic congestion I keep hearing about in Dubai for a work commute?

3) I read on a blog that although this one person's employer had paid for villa accommodation that it was shoddy, leaking roof etc. ... is that the norm? 

4) Can I assume it would have central Air?

5) and most importantly ... will I be able to see my favorite U.S. TV show, CBS soap:" Young and the Restless " on cable or satelite or internet TV?

6) oh and where we might find the nearest compounds where there might find a lot of US or Brits just for some familiarity occasionaly?

thank you so much in advance for your time!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the board.

Currently, the area of Dubailand is under construction.
At a guess, I think Arabian Ranches or The Green Community may be the closest housing areas.(though there will be housing areas inside the Dubailand complex)

The traffic can be a nightmare here, but if you lived within Dubailand, perhaps the commute wouldnt be too bad.

Is the employer organising housing for you? If so- did they suggest an area? If they have, we may be able to give you better travel times etc.

Some housing here is bad, some good, and a lot also depends on your LL, as to how much upkeep they will do on your apartment/villa.
Im too thrilled with the builds here, but thats just me.

Yes, all apartments/villas have air con- some have central air (like our last villa), and this one has aircons in each room.

I have seen All my Children ( or some rubbish like it) on here, so perhaps you will get Y&R here.

Dubai is made up of about 80% expats...so you will have no trouble finding other expats.


----------



## Aminah (Aug 18, 2008)

Waterlillys,

I am from the US (single female with child) and am considering a position at Universal Studios. They are waiting for me to contact them after researching what my requirements are so an offer can be made.

If you don't mind, I would like to know what kind of package benefits you were able to negotiate.

I will give you my personal email if you feel that you can discuss this.

Thanks!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I miss Y+R!!!!!!!! ahhhhh!!

We got the wrong pay tv package - Orbit shows it, but Showtime does not.

Missing it terribly : ((((


----------



## waterlilys (Aug 11, 2008)

Aminah said:


> Waterlillys,
> 
> I am from the US (single female with child) and am considering a position at Universal Studios. They are waiting for me to contact them after researching what my requirements are so an offer can be made.
> 
> ...


Aminah,

Would be happy to discuss what we know so far although it is still early on.


----------



## waterlilys (Aug 11, 2008)

Last time I looked there were updates at soapcity dot com.


----------



## Aminah (Aug 18, 2008)

Waterlilys,

Can you shoot me an email at ceenableau at yahoo dot com?

Thanks!


----------

